# In need of Inspiration



## limbwalker54 (Jan 31, 2007)

Well guys, I'm here asking for some business/life advice.

I started a landscape company when I was eight years old, and about 7 years ago, I began having an interest in arboriculture. I went through a failed partnership in which i lost a lot of clientele to the other guy, and was too proud to take it back when he offered it to me. 
Thinking I could get the same amount of business we had prior to the partnership, I financed too much new equipment and got screwed on a finance deal on a truck. 
This came to a head this year with the loss of about 20k on a landscape job gone wrong. All issues were resolved but the money was still lost. 
I have been developing the company into a tree and landscape service, since I was 16, and I am learning everything i can from a certified arborist friend of mine who is my teacher, and trusted advisor. 
With the amount of debt I am in, I took another job recently to try to get myself out of debt. I recently got married (very happily). The job I took is, however, great money, but its not what I want to do in life. Its just a temporary income source to help myself get straightened out. I am an outside process operator at a well known oil refinery. I much rather would be out climbing trees in the fresh air doing what I love. I want to convert my company to a full service tree and on the landscape end, a design-build firm. I have education in mechanical enginneering as well as horticulture and landscape architecture. 

My question, after all of this rant and rave, is : When others in your life told you "you should stay at a good paying job" vs. the risk of owning your own business....did you feel afraid? I feel like I want to tell them that I really can do what i'm going to do....that is build a quality tree and landscape company that provides my wife and I, and future children (much much later....) with a good source of income and a sense of personal satisfaction you can't get anywhere else..... Those that havent had their own business just don't seem to understand how great it feels to do what you love and be your own boss... 

I feel like I understood this early on. I am only 23, and I feel like if I use this other job for a while, get back on my feet, and get back into it, that its a god plan and i shouldn't feel bad about it. How did you guys fend off the people who may have been close to you but almost wanted you to fail?

-Michael J. Platt


----------



## toscottm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Inspiration: Thoughts & Ideas*

Michael,

There is nothing more important than following your dreams. I too have failed (or perhaps simply learned a way how not to succeed), yet have found the courage to try again (although it took a while).

Did you know that Babe Ruth at the end of his career was the all-time home run hitter in the major leagues? Did you also know that he was the all-time strike out leader as well?

Thomas Edison when asked how he could continue to suffer failure after failure with more than 1,000 failed designs for the electric lightbulb simply responded that he hadn't failed, he had succeeded in discovering new ways not to design the lightbulb.

If Christopher Columbus had not risked his unknown travel west, we would all still be living in Europe (ok, probably not but you get the idea).

Many people are not 'risk takers'. Those that perceive security in having a typical job. Of course, there are no guarantees there either. In fact, most people spend their lives trying to get as safely to death as possible. Ask yourself who you want to be when you are 70 and your grandchildren are on your knee. Do you want to tell them that you were too afraid to pursue your dreams and goals or that you believed in yourself, took a chance (calculated risks - not obliviously) and worked hard in hopes of achievement. Even if you don't accomplish what you set out for, I believe it is still better to have tried and not succeeded than to suffer the failure of not trying at all.

Here are some other thoughts to consider as a potential entrepreneur:

Success is what happens when preparation meets with opportunity!

It's a funny thing about life, if you refuse to accept anything but the best, you very often get it.

Winning starts with beginning!

There is only one success, to be able to spend your life in your own way.

Our doubts are traitors, they make us lose the good we oft might win by fearing to attempt.

The lessons you learned in your prior venture are valuable. You are now in a better position to recognize pitfalls to be avoided. Don't let others hold you back due to their fearful attitudes. Of all the things we can possess in this world, a dream should always be yours. 

I want you to do something! Go to Google. Search Desiderata. Print this. Read it every day. Everything you need to know about life is there. 

Save me as a 'buddy'. Stay in touch!

Live Your Dreams!

Scott


----------



## soutz (Feb 1, 2007)

do what you love and are passionate about and success and money will follow .do a great job get a great rep and it will happen for you. i was a trained teacher, good money, great holidays etc but not that happy. started the biz and 8 years later i can say through the ups and downs it was the right choice. follow your dreams. remember when times get tough never give in. often success is one step past failure.


----------



## Sprig (Feb 1, 2007)

You are young, follow your heart.
Desiderata (sp) is a great thought, I have passed it on to many friends, they are wise words imo.
Don't let others move you from your direction, look at their locations, they're happy?
Too many of us older guys sit back and whine about the shoulda/woulda's and I am one who wished I had done some things differently too. The main one is that I wish in my youth I had taken more chances than in the directions I chose, developed more of my skills, learned more. Instead, a time of sticking it out in a (sort of) dead end mill job for 10 years just because it payed the bills I look back and say to myself what an ass I was for not taking a chance or two and heading different ways, ways that I now strive for many years later. The nice thing about being young is that you still have time for other chances, do not be afraid of a failure or two (or three for that matter), eventually with persistance and integrity you will achieve more than you imagine. If you happen to fail you will heal, (there are certain risks that are stupid tho, it is a common sense thingy). It is the old adage of if ya don't try it, then you'll never know. My opinion is to do these things while your young and have few resposibilities other than to yourself and maybe a mate, try as many potentially positives as possible, and, don't ever be afraid to do them when you're old either. The ruts in the road of life are real and can become very deep indeed. They can prohibit growth and stifle our needs to strive further into ourselves, thereby stopping learning, understanding, and true adventure into the unknown. In my life I am actually ashamed that in the past I didn't have more guts to go with my inner instincts, but rather chose easier paths that were comfortable, payed the bills, kept me in the status quo. This is not an easy thing for me to admit now to anyone, let alone say it here, but as it stands now I am going in new directions again, wish I'd done it earlier.
From my heart and not expressed particularly well (but such be life) I send

Regards,

Serge


----------



## Xtra (Feb 1, 2007)

(Hmm, interesting, the first 3 very positive replies was from guys not in the US)

Well, as tree guys we are naturally risk takers and adrenaline junkies.

I agree on all the previous "follow your dreams" advice.
I spent 14+ yrs in corporate marketing, was laid off, started my own tree service company, and now love what I do . . . why else would I take a cut in pay, double my work hours, and leave the clean suit & tie world.

This is the third buiness I've started . . . computer sales - partner screwed me and had to go bankrupt, mobile DJ for 15 years - just got to be too much with a regular full-time job.


The one added piece of advice I'd give you, especially since you're newly married. One of the top reasons for stress in a marriage is money. Since you're young I'd first get financially stable and then go full-time into a tree career. Also how are you handling health benefits/insurance? (I'm lucky my wife is a speech therapist in a school system, so I'm on her policy)

Don't give up on your dreams but also face the reality of a new wife and possible children sooner then you might plan. First get financially neutral (with a little saved for that rainy day) and make sure you have your wife's blessing on starting a new business.

Good Luck & let us know how you're doing!

Often the difference between someone susscessful and one who is not . . . the successful person has tried one time more.


----------



## kiwi inpomyland (Feb 1, 2007)

hi mike,i realise you might be on good money at the moment but it will pretty much stay the same ,maybe if you give yourself a time frame in "the job" to clear your financial problems,in conjunction maybe advertise for treework on a partime basis and start building up a client base.i found that by doing my sums and working out what i had to bring into support my family in the worst case(2 kids) scenario it eased my stress levels.also when i have a bad time and second guess my decisionwhich i think every business person does i ask myself could i earn as much ina job and still have the flexibility of self employment the answer is always NO!people will always try to talk u out of taking risks but just look at the type of person giving you advise i will guarantee that he/she are not self made wealthy.if you want advise ask someone that has made good in his life.follow your dreams if it fails at least youll know,you can always go back to "the job",also and i cant stress this enough make sure your wife is understanding and supportive it can be pretty stressfull at the beginning.

all the best
connon


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 1, 2007)

Mike, I had people I respected alot tell me (you cant do it ) . Still in business 9 years later , infact people around here are saying things like (he cant be doing all that just doing tree work) that as they look at my used equipment! People amaze me how simple they think sometimes but most are influenced by people they have chosen to respect for whatever reason. I am no genious or life would be easier . Go for it , dont look back cause the only thing that will be there is losers jealous of you. Do people right , dont lie for a dollar it aint worth it, and watch where you go. Good luck.


----------



## treeworx (Feb 1, 2007)

*we are all in need of inspiration and support*

I would like to let you know son,(young people today need to take a page out of your book) that you are an inspiration already and your thoughts will become your reality as long as you believe in yourself. listen to your inner voice carefully the answers are there. go with your gut and live your life to the fullest. that is what i have grown with. have faith.

The sad fact from taking advice from friends and family is that they wish you the best and have the best intentions that you *do not* grow or succeed faster than them. It is part of human emotion. You will find inspirations every where. And by the replies you are *"in the right place at the right time with the right frame of mind".*

believe in yourself and stick to your plan.


----------



## PeteS (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm sure your family has no malicious intent by suggesting that you stay with your steady job. I'm sure they just want the best for yourself as well as your own family. I like the suggested plan of starting the tree business part time and working your way into it. Do your jobs on the weekends, which is a great time to do work anyway, and build the business with relatively low risk. Your full time job will provide you with a cushion to fall back on and will give you a sense of security. The only downside is that your free time will be limited for a while, but you're young and hopefully full of energy so now's the time. Just my 2c, good luck.


----------



## neighborstree (Feb 2, 2007)

whats up botha. ur in media i see, whats the name of your buiesness ? . im joe ward. neighbors tree service, in broomall. seems like you got yourself in a lil situation. all i can say is your yong like me. keep your chin up, things will only get better the harder you work a nd more blood and sweat u put into your buiesness. not to mention , email me! lol..i can give you all sorts of local accounts for lawns and whatnot. being i dont do anything but trees. if your down and out about things sucking you can come work for me for a little while, get some more experance then go back on ur own, or work for me and do your thing on the weekend. i started my own buiesness when i was 17,. im not 23. it took me a good 3/4 years to start makin any real $. now im doing good. staying busy. the worst part is finding reliable help.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Real Friends Don't Discourage Dreams*

I never expected such a response. I am thankful for all of the advice here. I believe that I will use the job I have as a chance to regroup and get back on my feet a little. I think its good to sit back and analyze what to do the next go around on my "new beginning." You guys have sound advice, and its not just because we're all in the same business. I think its because we are lucky to know what it feels like to accomplish something when you love what you do. You can't replace the feeling you get when your'e 150 feet off the ground and you take the same breath of air a hawk does when he's perched upon a limb in a red oak. Its amazing. That quote from Aristotle about pleasure and perfection, and the poem Desiderata really speak to me. Its great to get advice from so many different people and I will keep you all updated of my endeavors. Updates will follow!


----------



## limbwalker54 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Real Friends Don't Discourage Dreams*

I never expected such a response. I am thankful for all of the advice here. I believe that I will use the job I have as a chance to regroup and get back on my feet a little. I think its good to sit back and analyze what to do the next go around on my "new beginning." You guys have sound advice, and its not just because we're all in the same business. I think its because we are lucky to know what it feels like to accomplish something when you love what you do. You can't replace the feeling you get when your'e 150 feet off the ground and you take the same breath of air a hawk does when he's perched upon a limb in a red oak. Its amazing. That quote from Aristotle about pleasure and perfection, and the poem Desiderata really speak to me. Its great to get advice from so many different people and I will keep you all updated of my endeavors. And I WILL live my dream.


----------



## Sprig (Feb 2, 2007)

YES!



(keep da sht offa da shoes eh!) :hmm3grin2orange: (jk, jk)


----------



## PLAYFORD TREE (May 29, 2007)

limbwalker54 said:


> Well guys, I'm here asking for some business/life advice.
> 
> I started a landscape company when I was eight years old,
> 
> ...


----------



## tomkallen (Aug 10, 2007)

*heros and *ssholes*

I loved the honesty and  passion in your story. Following your dreams has its disasters. If you become successful the things that you like you don't get to do because you have to become a administrator, cheerleader, businessman and a human resource manager. I just wanted to do beautiful landscapes and make people happy. Good plan right? It seems when following our dreams we sometimes loose our discipline. With luck I married a great woman. She became my sole mate, partner and lover. The years have stressed us but we survived. I worked every waking moment. Our business succeeded and I am about to retire. Along the way I realized the company I created was larger than the skills I had acquired to manage. I no longer wanted to work 80 hours a week. So 15 years ago I began a deep reading and research into self development. My design and horticulture knowledge was great but unable to help me run the business. I read at least 35 books, along with seminars and other methods. I would boil it down and suggest to anyone two books to read before another day in business. Steven Covey "seven habits" and Michael Gerber "the E-myth". I needed to read them several times over the last decade to get it because it I am a slow learner. With out regret I am pleased with my career and everything I had accomplished but it would have been a lot easier if I had the skills these books offered from the beginning of my career. Good Luck. By the way the title shows the bi-polar extremes so many business people need to harness. Some of the same motivations that propel us can be the demon that destroys. Learn discipline, principles and compassion to go along with your obsessions.


----------



## treesquirrel (Aug 11, 2007)

I've had two businesses prior to this one and this time I have corected my problems and am doing very well.

it is the nature of the beast. Drive on! Work hard and you will do well.


----------



## Michael Savage (Jul 10, 2009)

toscottm said:


> Michael,
> 
> There is nothing more important than following your dreams. I too have failed (or perhaps simply learned a way how not to succeed), yet have found the courage to try again (although it took a while).
> 
> ...



That sir, is solid gold. good post 

One thing I'd like to add is, dont ever take advice from someone whos position you dont want to be in.

people get themselves into crappy situations through whatever means, and sadly they can only help you to get into a similar one.

Associate with people who are where you want to be and they are in a greater position to help you get there yourself

Kudos to you mate, best of luck, your attitude is in the right place and you seem to have a head on your shoulders, I cant see any reason you wont succeed in your endevours

-Mike


----------



## lostcoastland (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd say the moment i went to being really self employed was when my boss fired me. I was tryign to be self employed before that but it was good to work with other people that do what you do...While working for him i was always thinkign about the goals of my own buisness...seeign what he was doing...right and wrong...and what i'd do on my own....So when i was terminated i went all out...when i was down..i picked the tiniest job's and they grew in to more and more work...mind you this was landscaping...but at least your outside!!! A job i almost didnt bother with turned out to keep me busy for 11 months...When the lady was out of town i stayed at her house, watched it for her and work and she left me blank checks that i ended up going big on again!! Money was no longer an issue...only doing what you have gotten yourself into...!! It's easy to get lazy once make a bunch of money...but if you find the right old lady you wont have any money problems for life!!


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 9, 2009)

It's easy to give advice. It's more difficult to take advice. It's extremely more difficult to take your o*wn* advice, which is sticking to your plan. Then you have to adapt your plan from experience.

I didn't see one key concept given to you: Success requires many things that were mentioned, and SACRAFICE. Sacrafice of some sort.(s). 

Last, we are in uncharted new times. What will work in the immediate future is uncertain. Therefore be intelligent and slighty cautious.

Good luck!


----------



## StewartTreeCare (Dec 16, 2009)

You know, I started my business back in February, i was just 22. Everyone I knew told me not to do it, its not a good idea, I didnt have it in me. I knew just one thing, I liked to climb and for once I found something I was good at!! I have 2 kids and I am engaged, and I left a 40 hour a week job to start my own business. My motivation was, while working for Asplundh we destroyed trees, peoples trees that have sentimental value to them. I have morals and I didnt want that. Times are tough for me now but looking at all my paid invoices I made 3X's as much money as I would have with Asplundh. Do something u love and you will never work a day in your life. In this business there are definately ups and downs, from $100 a week to $9700 dollars a week. That is a risk but the payoff is worth it. Stay focused, do what you love, we are all lucky that we can do something most people shake in fear from the thought of it. STAY SAFE!!!!


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 19, 2009)

*So 54 ... what happened*

Don't leave us hanging ... what you up to and what do you end up doing???


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 19, 2009)

Well guys, here goes in short as I am hanging Christmas balls on the tree....

I am powering through working both my business and for the refinery. Back in May, my ethylene plant blew up at the refinery (literally) and now they will be laying me and a bunch of others off....sometime between now and december 2010.

I have slowly been building my business to a point where even now I'm booked about two months ahead.

My wife and I recently had a baby boy, Henry, in October  

Between your comments and advice, my wife and family support, and my true friends, and with the hard work and persistance I have managed to pay off my chip truck and chipper, have two semi-full time guys besides myself, and am looking for a tractor to load wood with 

I slowly am building a good tree care company that has its roots set in true arboriculture. I am studying for my certified arborist exam which I will take as soon as I feel comfortable with the material. I will be taking the mighty leap back into total self-employment hopefully within the next year to two years depending on when the layoff from the refinery occurs. 

One thing I know is that I CAN, and WILL succeed. Thank you all for your advice, as I read over it while looking at our son sleeping by the Christmas tree in his little swing, and I realize that although I'm currently working two places, that there is truly an American Dream and we are living it.

"Can't keep a good man down." -Alabama

-Michael


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 20, 2009)

Well good on you brother ... Merry Christmas to you and your young family.


----------

